# Bosch 1617



## Leann lafauce (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey new to router world ! I removed my nut from my router, tried to take collet out but couldn’t and now it won’t screw back on the shaft threats and nut are to far apart . What am I doing wrong


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't have the 1617 but it looks like the collet is stuck to the router shaft. The collet is stuck to the shaft, the collet it stuck to the collet nut. You need to tap the shaft lightly without hitting the the threads. To pop it loose.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

You cold also take a small board hold across the collet and with a hammer lightly tap the collet back on to the collet nut.

If you can get the collet back on the collet nut, you can half thread it back o and light tape the collet with a hammer and see if it will break loose..

It's not unusual for a woodworker in the shop to take the collet nut loose to find the router bit still stuck in the collet in the shaft. He will loose half way and strike the collet nut lightly to break the connection...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The collet is not supposed to separate from the nut on the 1617 collets. (at least none of the ones on the three I own have ever separated) You my need to get a new collet at this point. You have a very good router so the new collet is worth it.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

You don't have the collet nut upside down do you? shoot me down if necessary, but it looks that way to me.
Rob


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

From the image, it looks like you have one collet in the correct orientation and a second one inverted on top of it. You have to remove one to install the other.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

MikeMa said:


> The collet is not supposed to separate from the nut on the 1617 collets. (at least none of the ones on the three I own have ever separated) You my need to get a new collet at this point. You have a very good router so the new collet is worth it.


the collet and collet nut will separate if need.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Wildwood said:


> You don't have the collet nut upside down do you? shoot me down if necessary, but it looks that way to me.
> Rob


She iis unable to pull the collet nut and collet off.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

david_de said:


> From the image, it looks like you have one collet in the correct orientation and a second one inverted on top of it. You have to remove one to install the other.


it’s the cm same two pieces


----------



## BigJim (Sep 15, 2010)

I just looked at the photo again, there are two collets there, one in the shaft, see the break lines of the collet in the shaft? Then the collet in the cap is going into the collet in the shaft. One or the other needs to be removed or it isn't going to work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, If I read the post correctly you removed the collet from the nut. Here's a picture of the parts of a collet. 









Bosch's collet and nut are one piece and you should NOT disassemble it. The collet is a very precisely machined part. The difference between a tight and loose collet is a few thousandths of an inch. It is easily distorted. If that has happened, you may need to replace it. 

Second point is that the threads on the spindle are quite fine and that means you may need to be very careful about starting the thread correctly so it doesn't get cross threaded.

Looking at your picture, it doesn't look like this so the metal above the spindle should not be there. If it's the collet or some other part, it is in the way of the nut. If I'm seeing this correctly, whatever is in the spindle doesn't belong there and may need to be removed. If it is the collet, removing it using any force or pliers will likely distort it. If it is distorted, it is dangerous, which is why I suggest ordering another Collet and nut. You really don't want a sharp bit, spinning at 20,000 rpm flying out of the collet and tearing up anything or anyone it hits.

You can order a new collet from Bosch direct, I would remove whatever is in the spindle now and replace the collet/nut.

BTW, do not lubricate the collet, it must be dry to get a proper grip on the shank of the bit.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

if she can push the router nut back on the collet nut , she can thread it back on enough to pop it loose.

i believe she over tightened the router nut and the collet is jammed tight

Ive seen these separate in the shop several times. They do wear..,


----------



## mveach99 (Nov 18, 2021)

david_de said:


> From the image, it looks like you have one collet in the correct orientation and a second one inverted on top of it. You have to remove one to install the other.


Correct....there's a collet in the router and one in the nut. As pointed out above, the nut and collet should not separate. This let's the come loose from the bit by continuing to back the nut off.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have the Bosch 1617evs and it comes with 2 collets: 1/2” and 1/4”. They do not come apart. Trying to pry it apart has caused damage, and you may need a new one. I use my 1/4” collet every day and insert a 1/8” adapter in it. I only use the 1/2” every once in a while. This is probably the best router out there so it is worth purchasing a new 1;2” collet.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @mveach99


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi again, in the illustration of the collet,nut and spindle, it isn't really clear that the inside of the spindle is not straight down, but is tapered slightly. When you screw on the nut, you are pushing the collet down and as it does so, the spindle taper presses the collet inward tightly around the shank of the bit.

I think understanding how things work and the proper names of tools is helpful in understanding how to use them and get good results. So here is a diagram of the standard parts of a bit.








And here is a picture of the profile produced by the most common bits. I find it difficult to visualize the profile a bit will create, and find this chart very handy. You can download it and print it.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Check the OP's previous post 8 months ago, in a related thread. (Click on "1" under replies in her profile)


----------



## Leann lafauce (Apr 28, 2021)

Did not help it’s won’t cme out (the collet) and won’t let nut down enough to go on threads


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like you are half on half off. The ring may be trapped between collet and collet nut.

Have you tapped the shaft along where the wrench goes, but not the threads?

You might try "Woodworkingtalk" as well for answers. Post a question and fast responses...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you're nervous about it, you might do well to find a tool repair service to remove it for you. I personally have no interest in repairing machines. Using them, yes, fixing them, no thank you.


----------



## Leann lafauce (Apr 28, 2021)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> if she can push the router nut back on the collet nut , she can thread it back on enough to pop it loose.
> 
> i believe she over tightened the router nut and the collet is jammed tight
> 
> Ive seen these separate in the shop several times. They do wear..,


I’m an idiot I have extra collett ans nut and I picked up the wrong one, I evidently had a collett in the spindle stuck not realizing it was there. It was a da moment


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now you're officially one of us. Just about everyone here has had a moment like that. Not many here can walk on water.


----------



## Leann lafauce (Apr 28, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> Now you're officially one of us. Just about everyone here has had a moment like that. Not many here can walk on water.


Thank you


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now that's handled, how about sharing what kinds of projects you like to do, My wife is a pretty good artist, so I wind up making picture frames. Don't do furniture since the house is too full already.


----------



## Leann lafauce (Apr 28, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> Now that's handled, how about sharing what kinds of projects you like to do, My wife is a pretty good artist, so I wind up making picture frames. Don't do furniture since the house is too full already.p storage. The I made a slat wall with tool storage some of which I need to revisit because I put it together fast to get it I off the floor then I made two end tables with drawers for my youngest son, my oldest I made shoshuggi ban floating shelf’s, I know I spelled that wrong . For my kitchen I made a silverware drawer insert. I’ve made other things and want to tackle more when time allows. How about you. Oh I paint things also mail boxes landscape pavers etc..


I just started a year ago. So far I made a 4x8 workbench with drawers router inserted and miter saw inserted and drawers wood scra


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

Leann lafauce said:


> I’m an idiot I have extra collett ans nut and I picked up the wrong one, I evidently had a collett in the spindle stuck not realizing it was there. It was a da moment


I was gonna say that I have separated the collet before by using an old butter knife and a mallet to gently drive the collet out by the lip 1/4 at a time. It slightly compresses the collet and pushes it out at the same time.


----------

